# Lizard Skin DSI grip - any reviews?



## bradoemba (Jun 18, 2004)

Anyone tried the Lizard Skin ultra-light (27g) 30.3 DSI grips or the much heaver (30g!!) 32.3 mm version? Like the looks and lack of weight, but wonder how well they stay on with the tape they provide and how comfy.

DSP Grips 30.3MM | Lizard Skins


----------



## vizsladog (Mar 15, 2009)

They are like bricks. I know 2 people who have them and I rode one guys. Hard as hell feeling. The one guy is just gonna ride them till they tear


----------



## clk (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a set. They are a little on the hard side but dont seem to beat my hands up really. As far as the tape once there on, I dont know if you will get them off without cutting them.


----------



## jrabenaldt (Feb 24, 2005)

I just went back to ESI Chunky's today. They are too hard on rides over 2 hrs for me.


And yes, I had to cut them off.


----------



## 743power (Sep 25, 2007)

I have them. I've only done one 3.5 hour ride and a few shorter rides with them. They are firmer then esi, but no worse then most lock ons. They are easily the grippiest grips I have used. I'll probably go back to esi when these wear out, simply because the tape system isn't my favorite.


----------



## clk (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm going to go back to esi's as well. I got my wife new brakes and had to cut the lizard skins off. I think the tape part is a poor design.


----------



## bradoemba (Jun 18, 2004)

I went for it and put these DSI grips on. Install went fine, took all of 5 minutes with the windex and double sided tape. Couldn't believe how light they were coming out of the box - felt like nothing. Shaved a ton from the stock, heavy rubber Lizard Skins that came on my Tallboy.

They work just fine. I have never been picky about grips and once I put them on I never gave them a 2nd thought during the 3-4 rides I have done so far. Don't feel too hard or too soft. Grippy enough and with padded gloves all is well. 

Time will tell how the hold up. Curious if the tape glue will fail after too much wet weather. Until then...I am pleased.


----------



## iperov (Sep 9, 2012)

how about 10gr sponge grips?
taobao link


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a pair also. i got them because my LBS didn't have the ESI's in stock. Not really digging them as much as the ESI chunkys I had before. Comfortwise...not too bad. I just don't really get the tape mounting setup.

Their customer service is super good. I got a wrinkle in one of the grips on the first ride. I sent them a pic of the wrinkle and they sent me another pair within a few days.


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

I like them, they have been durable in crashes, they don't spin around like _every_ other non-lock on grip that ive tried, and they are incredibly grippy, especially with sweaty palms and no gloves. While the tape may be a nuisance initially installing, I will not hesitate to buy another set when my current ones wear out. Most modern mtb parts can be removed without removing the grips as well.


----------



## combfilter (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a full review of them on amazon.

I come from chunky's and oury's and i am really happy with them. I've done a few 4-6hr endurance races on them and I like them just fine.

I am a fan of the tape method too. Once you put them on they don't budge. If you want them off just cut them. I guess thats their only flaw.. Is they are single use only.

here's my full review on amazon.
Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Lizard Skins DSP Bar Grips 32.3MM


----------



## bradoemba (Jun 18, 2004)

Been working and holding up great since installed 10 months ago. The tape has held rock solid through much rain and mud. No real wear from crashes or setting down bike. 100% satisfied.


----------



## rumblytumbly (Jun 5, 2013)

I find them plenty comfortable with more squish than the average lockon and love the grippiness when wet. I've removed/remounted twice now while changing bars. Just get some windex back under there and they'll slide off. I just picked up a roll of Scotch double sided mounting tape for a couple bucks for remounting and they work great. You wouldn't want to go digging at them with a screwdriver trying to get them off or they'll shred easy, but definitely not single use if you're careful.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I have them on my new Range. The shop installed them for me on my replacement SixC bar. I'm coming from about 10 years of using Rogues and I love these Lizard Skins. Then again, I wear gloves which is adding to the cushiness. I am VERY happy with these grips.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

love the feel of the grip. i am a fan of thin, harder grips. the tape is no a problem, i use a .5'' strip near the end and can pull them off if i need to. they don't spin but i don't throttle the bars, ymmv. unfortunately they are self destructing on me, ill be going back to some normal rubber grips eventually.


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

Even the Alien himself (Nico Vouilloz) was riding the dsp grips at the last EWS event.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I used ESI for over a year & DSP since august & I prefer the DSP, purely as the rubber is more tacky & provides more grip


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok this is weenie question but anyone using colored DSPs? I got orange to match Fox 2016 graphics and within 3 rides they were turning black. I washed em with mild detergent and they turned black again. Now I've washed my gloves which were FILTHY! So we'll see... I like the orange and yeah realize this prob solved by running black grips, heh. Otherwise they rock far as I can tell.


----------



## muntos (Jul 28, 2013)

I have mine green and the same, I have to wash them almost every ride to keep them almost clean. I'll see if the next pair will be a colored one or black. Except this very happy with them !


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Update to my earlier post - my hands hurt for anything over about 2.5 hours. I am thinking about replacing mine now.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm pleasantly surprized with them. Wasn't sure how well they'd hold up, but no tears so far, and they haven't budged/slipped/rotated. 

Haven't had to clean the black ones.


----------



## bradoemba (Jun 18, 2004)

So I upgraded my shifter and had to remove the grip. I did get it off with some windex and a screwdriver without damaging the grip but was unable to get it back on securely. I tried to re-wet the original tape with no luck. Then tried similar 'solvent activated' tape made for golf club grips - no luck. I think perhaps the grip stretched too much when I removed it. I gave up, and with a big trip looming only two days away I bit the bullet and bought another pair. Yes - I would and did buy again despite this annoyance. Fairly cheap 'consumable' bike part - I spend more on lube, tube, and chains so what the heck. Any I only replaced the one side as the other looks nearly perfect after a year of riding so now I have a 'spare'.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

have to change my tune on these, the grip texture is great bit they are just too hard.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

b-kul said:


> have to change my tune on these, the grip texture is great bit they are just too hard.


That is my take precisely. My hands ache like they have never ached before. I keep wondering if I have too much weight on my hands. I'm pretty sure I do, but that is no different from how I have always ridden.


----------



## Radioinactive (Aug 2, 2011)

cant wait to get my 32mm grips, long time ESI fan. I think i will also get the Lizard Skin monitor 1.0 gloves to get the full experience. I will have 1 pair on my rigid and another on my remedy 29er woohoo


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

mtnbkrmike said:


> That is my take precisely. My hands ache like they have never ached before. I keep wondering if I have too much weight on my hands. I'm pretty sure I do, but that is no different from how I have always ridden.


Interesting that you say that. I'm noticing extra stress on my hands and forearms, but never thought about the grips. I've moved to an entirely new bike, so I'm assuming it is a larger setup issue.

Not sure if the grips could really cause that. (?)


----------



## dledinger (Nov 29, 2014)

I put a pair on my wife's bike and she loves them. I had trouble getting the double sided tape to stick to the bars (next carbon bars). I think this was mostly due to the humidity...it was a wet morning when I put them on. The first one went on smooth but the tape slide underneath and left a wrinkle that was felt through the grip. The second one the tape wouldn't stick at all. I ended up using some double sided tape that I had in the garage. I can't remember what the tape was for, but it was SUPER sticky and probably the thickness of saran wrap. The grips went on hard even soaked in windex, but boy are they ever on there. With the tape I used it was definitely a one shot deal. No chance they'll rotate any time soon. I'll likely buy more for other bikes in the future.


----------



## bradoemba (Jun 18, 2004)

If anyone is shopping for these, The Clymb is blowing these out for $20 (vs the ridiculous normal price of $30).

Accessories & Tools | Cycle | The Clymb

Too bad I just bought a new pair two weeks ago.....


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for heads up. Limited selection but great price. Clymb site is a mess. List one size option in order bar, another in description. Which one are you getting? No clue.

Issue with colored grips is dirt. Washing gloves after ea ride helps but sweat seems to darken the veneer or material. Otherwise luv em!



bradoemba said:


> If anyone is shopping for these, The Clymb is blowing these out for $20 (vs the ridiculous normal price of $30).
> 
> Accessories & Tools | Cycle | The Clymb
> 
> Too bad I just bought a new pair two weeks ago.....


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

I have 2 bikes with this grip - love them and have had no set-up problems or colour fade on my blue pair. They are comfortable and I feel they are much better than the tacky ODI lock-on's that they replaced. The ODI's seemed to dissolve in my hands and I would come away a coating of sticky goo on my hands that transferred to anything I touched. The Lizard Skins do not do this.

Eric


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm really pleased with them too - just one season on them (with less riding than usual), but they still look great. I think the key difference for me is that the rubberized coating on top of the foam seems to protect against tearing.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

I'm pretty pleased with them. I usually ride the ESI small diameter, and ride the large diameter in these. I thought the ESI Chunky was too soft and made my hands and forearms fatigue. The hardness of these seem just right, and they are light. I don't like the tape process (it's a bit finicky the first time), and they lose a lot of there tackiness with use, becoming quite slippery.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

In another thread, I think it was LeDuke or Rangeriderdave, said the tape under his grips turned to mush pretty fast from sweat.

Mine have been perfect to my surprise, although I wear gloves. Unsure if sweat is an issue for others or not.


----------



## shaft (Oct 6, 2004)

Saving 70 grams sounded so appealing. Until I rode them. For 3 months. I'm not willing to skimp on tires or suspension... And now grips. Someone above called them bricks. Accurate description.


----------



## nickcube (Jul 25, 2012)

Cut the 32mm ones to suit my grip shift, they fit pretty much seamlessly which is great. So far I haven't noticed them which is a good thing. Good grip, great weight and I have not had a single problem with them, which I guess is why I haven't noticed them. They're there doing their job, 0 complaints and I would buy them again for sure


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

On a side note, I bought the Extralite Hypergrips - just 12 grams for the pair - and coming from esi, i thought that Hypergrips were too mushy and felt hot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Damn, I don't want to hear that ^ as I have a pair of hypergrips en route to me. BTW claim is 7.8g per pair.


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

I think that the plugs are two grams each. Once i promote myself to sport class and no longer in contention for the podium, I'll probably go back to the esi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I still like the ESIs - don't get me wrong. They don't budge after you get them on. Just trying a few lighter items.

Hopefully I have a better experience with the Extralites.


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

If you're like me and have a tendency not to read instructions, you might want to actually read the instructions when you put on the Hypergrips...i used wood glue so the grips won't turn on the bars. Hopefully that's not bad on the carbon handlebars. I also like the feel of the ESI, not too hard and not too soft.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

shaft said:


> Saving 70 grams sounded so appealing. Until I rode them. For 3 months. I'm not willing to skimp on tires or suspension... And now grips. Someone above called them bricks. Accurate description.


I wanted to echo these sentiments exactly. I read this thread before buying, but purchased anyway, as I'm really trying to shave weight anywhere I can on my trail/all-mtn bike, without compromising performance. Well, it's the compromise on these grips I'm not willing to accept...very brick-like feeling and lack of tackiness had me worn out and numb after a couple long rocky descents. I will pay the weight penalty in this department!


----------

